
Is Vast Inequality Necessary? - comex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/15/opinion/is-vast-inequality-necessary.html?ref=international&referer=http://www.nytimes.com/pages/opinion/international/index.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10909528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10909528)
earlier today, 20+ comments

